# DELL Bios Admin Passwort resetten



## Malkav85 (12. September 2017)

Ich habe ein Problem. Hier zuhause stehen zwei Dell Optiplex System herum, die ich vor langer Zeit von einem Freund bekommen habe. Nun wollte ich mal etwas basteln und habe auch Hardware ändern können. 

Mein Problem ist nun, das ich im Bios nichts umstellen kann und auch mein Freund keine Ahnung hat, wie das Admin Passwort ist. Die Rechner sind aus einer Konkursmasse und somit gibt es auch keinen weiteren Ansprechpartner.

Jumper raus und Batterie raus habe ich schon versucht. Seit dem muss ich aber jedes Mal das Systempasswort eingeben. Ich kann den Rechner soweit schon benutzen, aber ich würde auch gern mal im Bios Sachen ändern und zB die Lüfterwarnung ausschalten.


----------



## wuselsurfer (12. September 2017)

*AW: DELL Bios Admin Passwort resettenB*



MalkavianChild schrieb:


> Ich habe ein Problem. Hier zuhause stehen zwei Dell Optiplex System herum,


Gib mal bitte die genauen Bezeichnungen an.

Ist ein TPM-Modul verbaut oder TPM eingeschaltet?


----------



## Malkav85 (12. September 2017)

*AW: DELL Bios Admin Passwort resettenB*

Das eine ist ein Optiplex 380 und der andere ein 780 mit jeweils einen C2D und 4GB Ram. Genauere Bezeichnung kann ich dir morgen geben. Hab Windows noch nicht eingerichtet und im Bios steht nicht sonderlich viel.
Ich weiss nur, das der 380er einen ICH7 Chipsatz hat und der 780er einen 10er Chip

Ob ein TMP Chip verbaut ist, weiss ich nicht. Sollte das auch auf dem Mainboard oder im Bios zu erkennen sein?


----------



## Eol_Ruin (12. September 2017)

*AW: DELL Bios Admin Passwort resettenB*

Also DAS hast du schon gemacht?
Durchfuhren eines BIOS- oder CMOS-Reset und/oder Loschen von NVRAM auf dem Dell System | Dell Deutschland


----------



## Malkav85 (12. September 2017)

*AW: DELL Bios Admin Passwort resettenB*

Hab den Fehler gerade beim Lesen gemerkt. 

Dort steht, das ich den Jumper entfernen muss UND dann den pc einmal starten muss...das hab ich nicht gemacht. Muss ich morgen dann mal ausprobieren.


----------



## wuselsurfer (12. September 2017)

*AW: DELL Bios Admin Passwort resettenB*



MalkavianChild schrieb:


> Ob ein TMP Chip verbaut ist, weiss ich nicht. Sollte das auch auf dem Mainboard oder im Bios zu erkennen sein?


Ja, die TPM-Systeme haben meist einen Jumper.

Der hat mich schon einige graue Haare gekostet.

Der 380er Optiplex hat anscheinend einen Kennwort-Jumper:
http://downloads.dell.com/manuals/a...desktop/optiplex-380_service manual_de-de.pdf - Seite 48.
Den kann man mal umsetzen.


----------



## Malkav85 (15. September 2017)

*AW: DELL Bios Admin Passwort resettenB*

Tausend Dank an Eol_Ruin. Das war der entscheidende Tipp. Kann ohne Probleme das BIOS nutzen


----------

